
Facebook is the new crapware - SirLJ
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/09/facebook-is-the-new-crapware/
======
bwanab
I'm not sure what's new about it. I couldn't delete Facebook from my Nexus 1
and that was from 2009 or so.

------
j-walker
Anyone remember the Facebook phone?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTC_First](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTC_First)

